
Apple's iPhone sales in surprise drop - nedsma
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-39786961
======
clarkebarry
is this due to high prices and stupidy features

~~~
llomlup
From the article: > Apple boss Tim Cook blamed a "pause" as customers wait for
the next iPhone.

~~~
arnon
Which means the iPhone 7 wasn't enticing enough to lure people to buy it

